

Hacker Public Radio - numeromancer
http://hackerpublicradio.org/

======
ken_fallon
Hi All,

I am one of the admins of HPR and I would like to address some of the points
here.

We do not host any malware. If at any time you notice anything coming from our
domain email me directly on admin at hacker public radio dot org.

Our comment system was overrun by spammers and scammers so it's possible the
bad reputation came from there. When I started admining the site, I manually
went through them all and now I approve all comments which has made them go
away and has reduced our traffic by half. I think trend micro is scared of the
word "hacker". Oddly enough I'm allowed to browse to the website but it's only
when I go to the rss page does it give a warning.

As far as the comment from planckscnst goes, I'm not going to give any excuses
for the audio quality. We are a podcast network where the members of the
community can submit a show on any topic that "are of interest to hackers"
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_(hobbyist)>. Some of the hosts start off
a little rough but get find their feet as time goes on. It's on my list to put
up a page of tips but a lot of becoming a podcaster is getting your own
workflow sorted. Our focus is on content and we will not reject any show so
long as it's audible.

The best way to get topics you like on air is to submit a show. It can be on
any topic you like and as long or as short as you like.

Ken.

------
ekpyrotic
Apparently this domain hosts malware:
[http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/hackerpublicradio.org/comm...](http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/hackerpublicradio.org/comment#comment)

In particular, "251 domains associated with openx malware, zeus, exploits and
other nasties you don’t want on your network." [ref:
<http://www.malwaredomains.com/wordpress/?p=1340>]

This may be incorrect though.

~~~
stevejohnson
Reading the comments, it looks like the "hacker" part is spooking some bean
counters. I wouldn't worry about it.

~~~
ekpyrotic
No, one comment suggests that's the reason. In fact, the actual reason is that
it's hosting open x malware.

~~~
stevejohnson
I didn't say that the comments agreed with me. I said that's what I gathered
from the comments, which say that one consumer security tool flagged the site,
and one blacklist flagged the site.

------
planckscnst
I've added this to my podcatcher a few times over the years, but it keeps
getting removed because the content is highly variable in quality both
intellectually and aurally with a very low mean.

~~~
frou_dh
I do that with the TWiT podcasts because they're twice the length they should
be and tiresome love-ins half the time.

------
jamesbressi
Great... Listening on my iPad to the podcast on Craps and then I look at
comments and see it is serving up malware?

BTW, longest podcast intro music ever and the guy speaking sounds like Seth
Rogen

------
tychonoff
Trend Micro (Titanium) says this is a dangerous site.

